# Alternatives to "Cutting Fluid"



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

I have to cut down a fork steerer tube. I have the park saw guide, a hacksaw, and a proper marking of where to cut. I don't have "cutting fluid". Are there any normal household substitutes for this magical liquid - chain lube, WD40, vegetable oil, grease, etc? What exactly is "cutting fluid" made of?

Obviously if there aren't any good variants out there, I'll break down and buy the stuff. It's just not something I use with any kind of regularity so it seems like a waste.

Thanks,
bm


----------



## k s (May 13, 2006)

i would use the wd40 or light oil.


----------



## Unemployed_mechanic (Apr 10, 2007)

mbabaracus said:


> I have to cut down a fork steerer tube. I have the park saw guide, a hacksaw, and a proper marking of where to cut. I don't have "cutting fluid". Are there any normal household substitutes for this magical liquid - chain lube, WD40, vegetable oil, grease, etc? What exactly is "cutting fluid" made of?
> 
> Obviously if there aren't any good variants out there, I'll break down and buy the stuff. It's just not something I use with any kind of regularity so it seems like a waste.
> 
> ...


For simple hacksaw cutting, any light lubricant is perfectly fine. For non-precision work like that, cutting fluid just extends the life of your hacksaw blade and makes the cutting easier. If the steerer tube is aluminum, then it will be pretty easy without fluid and the blade will just dull a little faster. WD-40 works fine (a good way to use up that extra can lying around the garage, since it has *no* other use for bicycle repair )

In contrast, a high-grade cutting fluid that is more or less specific to the type of metal your cutting is required for any frame machining job, because the facing and reaming mills are much sharper and leave a very smooth, precision cut. Fluid is needed to dissipate heat that concentrates on the cutting tips of the mill, which would otherwise dull rapidly from the metal work-hardening (typical of most steels) or chip from the galling (aluminum will readily do this). A chipped or dull machining mill can be $100+ down the drain, hacksaw blades are $4-5 a piece.

-R


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Great explanation, Thanks!

bm


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

Or you could go green and use a little soapy water.


----------

